# WTB Specialized stumpjumper X-1 Handlebars



## Aegmos (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking for vintage handlebars for an 'oldie'project
Specialized stumpjumper X-1 Handlebars
Thanks


----------



## bwhitney201 (Aug 7, 2021)

I have for sale in mint condition. For quick response shoot me a text (832) 688-6794..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

